# Fat23?



## computerhelp188 (May 6, 2006)

*Fat32?*

I don't know if this is the right forum, but every time I restart my computer, it has to check the consistency of the FAT32 files. It doesn't find anything wrong with the files, but is there a way to stop the scan from appearing?


----------



## Blitze105 (May 3, 2005)

Is your hard drive formatted in Fat32? If it is not, there is a real problem. If there is i suggest switching to ntfs and it will fix the problem.
~blitze


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

You're running W2K, correct? And your HDD is formatted in the FAT32 file system? 
Can we check to make sure? There's probly an easier way, but here's what I stumbled onto...Go to Control Panel, double-click on Administrative Tools. Double-click on Computer Management. In the tree at left, look for "Storage", then double-click on "Disk Management". If you have Zone Alarm, it might pop up saying that some Microsoft application is trying to access the Internet. Allow for this time. Disk Management will list the drives it sees. Check your main drive - mine is identified as Disk 0 - and tell us what file format it's in. 
I'm guessing yours will be FAT32? NTFS is a more efficient file system. Maybe you should convert to NTFS. I'm hoping someone will help out here, because maybe we should try to figure out if something is actually wrong first? I don't know. At any rate, there are lots of online guides to conversion.
Here's MS's
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/convertfat.mspx
But I'd look at a few more if it were me.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 3, 2005)

Well i would rather him clean his system of infections THEN change the file format...
Just to be safe...
~blitze


----------



## computerhelp188 (May 6, 2006)

ok, thanks. Yeah, it's currently in FAT32. I'll change to NTFS.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Blitze is right - no harm in trying to verify whether you've got malware 1st. If you do and don't rectify it, the problem's gonna follow you right on over to NTFS.


----------

